# American Airlines Flight 62: A Terrorist Probe?



## syscom3 (Mar 5, 2007)

American Airlines Flight 62: A Terrorist Probe? » The Aviation Nation

The following is an email I received detailing a “serious probe” on board American Airlines flight 62 traveling from Paris to Miami. The information comes to me second-hand — from a trusted source in the field. American Airlines spokesman John Hotard confirmed the incident on flight 62 with me, stating “there was a disturbance on board, it was handled by crew.” I asked Mr. Hotard the status of the men who were detained by FBI. Hotard told me “for security reasons, I can’t comment further.”
American Airlines Logo

Here it is, unedited:

“This is not meant to scare, but it probably will. Consider yourself informed and warned that the threat is real. This crew reported that they were not prepared that something of this nature could be happening to them.

Flt 62, Paris to MIA [Miami], a few weeks ago. 2 maybe 4 mid-eastern types causing minor disturbance from the get-go. Nothing that the FAs [flight attendants] couldn’t deal with, but, in hindsight, they seemed to be pushing the envelope. Cross-cabin activity, hanging out in the forward galley, complaining about everything, etc. Mid-Atlantic, the FO [First Officer, or Co-Pilot] called to return to the cockpit after his crew-rest break. One of the perps [perpetrators] was in the forward galley, was instructed by a FA to go aft, but didn’t. As the cockpit door opened, another perp suddenly appeared from around the galley, dropped his shoulder into FO while the first one got in the way of the FO’s attempt to block the other…here I’m not certain…so….wait for the movie.

FO (one of our first FFDO’s [Federal Flight Deck Officers*]) was about to pull his flashlight to use as a weapon in a counter attack, but thought better of it not knowing how many more perps he might have to fight, called “lockdown” to the FB [secondary “B” First Officer], inside the cockpit, who slammed the door. As soon as the perps heard the word lockdown, they retreated to their seats.

I’m not doing justice to the story, but, if not an attempt on the cockpit, this was a serious probe.

Crew considered divert, but since the threat diminished and seemed to be contained, they pressed on towards MIA. Flight was met in MIA by FBI, FAMS [Federal Air Marshal Service] (none aboard, by the way), AA [American Airlines] Security suits, etc. During the de-brief, which lasted several hours, the FAMs told the pilots that they would have “dropped” both of the perps with the first shove near the cockpit door. Perps claimed to not understand English, were detained for 4 days and deported, back to Paris, when they are free to attend Sunday school, tell their buddies of their Adventure and plan their next move.

 Enjoying the story so far? It’s good we can’t carry guns on Int’l [International] trips, eh?

Upsetting is that we all have to learn of this, by happenstance. Why didn’t you and your last crew know of this? We took a delay yesterday while this FB detailed the entire event to my crew. Believe me, there were no disbelievers that the terrorist threat is real in my crew by the time we boarded.

I’m more than upset that this is still a secret! The FB is a man I’ve flown with often, trust completely and attended FFDO (Federal Flight Deck Officer) training with a year ago January. I hope I’ve presented his story accurately, but am certain that the basic details are very close.

On a separate note, American Airlines flight 63, also traveling from Paris to Miami, was the subject of a thwarted terrorist attack in December of 2001 when “shoe bomber” Richard Reid tried to bring down the aircraft by igniting explosives hidden in his shoes. Reid was later found guilty of terrorism charges in federal court in Massachusetts and sentenced to life in prison.
* Armed Federal Flight Deck Officers are not allowed to carry their guns while flying international routes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

**** that! Pilot should be armed in my opinion.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Company decision not to allow them. Legally they can be armed. With some hoops to jump through first ofcourse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I think atleast someone on the plane should be armed.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 6, 2007)

This is the 2nd such "probe" I have heard of.

Whats scarey for me is not the hijacking of a US airplane for another suicide mission, but a foreign airliner, being used against us.

Ive also never figured out why a cargo plane (regular scheduled or charter) hasnt been used for a mission.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, and we dont have the ways to inforce our laws on other countries airlines.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Cargo planes are a big issue currently with TSA and Homeland Security. We've already had one auger in with a disgruntled pilot. While not terrorism, certainly a hint at our vulnerability.

Anybody remember Egypt Air Flight 990 in 1999? The pilot augered that one in prior to 9/11.

We don't seem to be learning here.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 7, 2007)

Doesn't sound right. The 911 bunch never brought attention to themselves at this level. It seems like the these guys conveyed a physical threat to the flight crew (and by extension, the aircraft). One would think that if you were running a walk through, you would do your best not to alert people to your presence and cause a reaction that might extend to corrective measures being introduced. The Article shows that people noticed the event. 

Or maybe they are changing tactics. Seeing how much they can get away with.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Or maybe they are changing tactics. Seeing how much they can get away with.



That is what I believe.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

Keeps em in the paper. Isn't this the same group that was coming back from an Muslim/Islam convention? They were probably full of piss and vinegar and frothing at the mouth having to fly with us heathens.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2007)

Make them swim then...


----------



## Erich (Mar 7, 2007)

gents

you may not agree with my philosophy but here goes :

have at least 1 professional sitting in the cockpit doing nothing but "waiting" for some bad boy to make his move. this should of been done when that lowly Arafat gift zwerg was blowing up a/c and shooting anyone in uniform or not from non Muslim countries trying to get noteriety for himself years back. I would of thought the world would of gotten smart then ........... nope !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2007)

cockpit doors are now armoured and able to withstand blunt force entry and .44Mag ballistic equivalent. Things have changed much since 9/11 in cockpit procedures for inflight entrance by flightcrew members. Risk of a domestic airline takeover in flight has been drastically reduced.

Now Iraqi nationals with magnets, stones and wires up his arse are another story.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

All that stuff up your ass would hurt!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can you imagine having to have that forcefully yanked out of your alimentary canal and made to explain your anxiety pecadillos to TSA? God Almighty that must have been a ripper. 

Glad to see that the rest of the world has thier idiots too.


----------

